# Index/Match for multiple criteria



## excelnewb221 (Dec 14, 2022)

Hi, 

I am using Office 365.
I've tried the Concatenation approach and using a Vlookup, but I think it isn't working because the cell contains both numbers and text.
I spent a while trying to sort that out, but I think my files have formatting issues, even after using the TEXT function, so would really appreciate help with Index/Match with multiple criteria please.

My file has two tabs:

Tab 1:






Tab 2:




I know this is simple, but I guess I'm just dumb.
On Tab 2, in column C, I need to return what the Value is from Tab 1, column C after matching both the Portfolio and CUSIP.

Please let me know if I can explain this better. Really appreciate any help.


----------



## Scott T (Dec 14, 2022)

Try
ABUE839KWHR2850.1$2,684.563205UTK3WTY48F-001$1,976,435.50PUFBN49J3Z46374.1$0.0016ED8956FQU3932-002.1$0.05

Book1ABC1CUSIPPortfolioValue216ED8956FQU3932-002.10.053PUFBN49J3Z46374.10.004ABUE839KWHR2850.12,684.5653205UTK3WTY48F-0011,976,435.50Sheet2Cell FormulasRangeFormulaC2:C5C2=INDEX(Sheet1!$C$2:$C$5,MATCH(A2:$A$5&B2:$B$5,Sheet1!$A$2:$A$5&Sheet1!$B$2:$B$5,0))Dynamic array formulas.


----------



## excelnewb221 (Dec 14, 2022)

awesome, thanks so much for the help Scott.
I'll have to try it against the actual data tomorrow, but toying around with it here, it works great and I think I understand it enough to apply it against the actual data. i'll know for sure tomorrow, will be back...thanks again


----------



## Fluff (Dec 15, 2022)

Another possible option
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=FILTER(Sheet1!C2:C100,(Sheet1!A2:A100=A2)*(Sheet1!B2:B100=B2),"")
```


----------



## excelnewb221 (Dec 16, 2022)

Fluff said:


> Another possible option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess i can only accept one solution, but this works great as well..
thanks so much.
unfortunately, i'm having some sort of Excel issue where the formulas are not working in my working file.

will try to figure out the cause in the next couple weeks, but both these solutions did what i asked for, and helped me learn so again, appreciate the help


----------



## Fluff (Dec 17, 2022)

Glad we could help & thanks for the feedback.


----------

